# comment classer ses mails dans l application mail



## MatthieuQc (31 Mars 2009)

bonjour,

je cherche a classer mes mails dans des dossiers. Comment faire svp

desole de la question c est mon premier jour sur mac


----------



## Damonzon (31 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir et bienvenue

1/ Ouvrir mail tu commenceras
2/ touche Pomme et ? tu appuieras
3/ ORGANISATION tu taperas

Une fois dans l'aide tu trouveras 

Aide mac est très bien fait pour trouver plein d'info et d'astuce avant de ce lancer dans les forums et attendre des réponses.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

bonjour, 

dans un premier temps, clic sur le petit + en bas à gauche de la fenêtre
et crée une ou plusieurs nouvelles boîtes aux lettres (auxquelles tu donnes un nom); ensuite glisse tes mails dans la boîte appropriée.

dans un second temps, lorsque tu as le temps, tu peux regarder le principe des boîtes aux lettres intelligentes...

et dans un troisième temps, tu vas dans Mail>Préférences>Règles et il y a moyen de faire des tris personnalisés

NB : tu peux permuter les étapes 2 et 3 

et comme tu es très nouveaux, voici la potion magique de Pascalformac, que tu rencontreras certainement sur ce forum, car il y est très actif (lorsqu'il ne dort pas)

Très bons tutos vidéos en francais
http://rhinos-mac.fr/

autres tutos special débutants en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

tutos officiels Apple
pour leopard mais même principes généraux pour OS précédents
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mac101/
special switch
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2514?v...R&locale=fr_FR

tutos Apple des bases (videos en anglais)
http://www.apple.com/findouthow/mac/

très bon site sur OS X
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html

autres tutos vidéos
http://www.macpoweruser.net/podcast/index.html
http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/tous_les_packs
http://www.logicielmac.com/pages/tutoriaux_liste.php


Note du modo : Un autre lien très utile : sa lecture attentive t'évitera de poster au mauvais endroit une prochaine fois !

On déménage.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mars 2009)

Autre tuyau

il y a un manuel dans le mac
accessible soit  en haut le menu  Aide
soit au sein de chaque application le menu Aide
 ( par défaut ce sera d'abord l'aide sur cette appli)


----------



## MatthieuQc (31 Mars 2009)

Merci de votre aide je vais regarder cela


----------

